
Show HN: Interactive Go Course Using WASM in Browser - lanecwagner
https://classroom.qvault.io/
======
paulgb
It would be nice if we could see what we're getting before having to provide
an email address.

~~~
lanecwagner
Thanks. I'll work on the landing page this week. For more information
immediately however, the main site is [https://qvault.io](https://qvault.io)

------
buzzerbetrayed
So you post the link taking you directly to the login page, but don't tell
anyone that you can't even try out the Go course without buying 500 gems
(costing $12)? You have to provide an email address before you even find out
it costs money.

This seems VERY spammy to me.

------
lanecwagner
If you want to try out the editor without signing up you can do so here:
[https://classroom.qvault.io/playground/go](https://classroom.qvault.io/playground/go)

------
lanecwagner
Let me know if you have feedback/questions! This only recently went live and
we are very much in a rampant iteration process.

~~~
leetrout
Something to test the waters without having to signup would be nice. Seems
like everything requires signing up and giving up emails these days.

~~~
deanclatworthy
Agreed. It's an instant no for me if I land on a sign up page with no context
or content.

